# an't post new topic in Networking & Security

## tengu

Hello!

I just can't post a new topic in Networking & Security....

I'm registered and can post new topics anywhere, BUT in this part... and it's a bit annoying, as I just have a question to ask in it... -.-

Can someone check why ? there is no error, I'm just redirected to index page.

Thanks !

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Gentoo Forums Feedback to Networking & Security.

Hmm - works for me.

----------

## tengu

well.. I can reply.... but no new posts  :Sad: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *tengu wrote:*   

> well.. I can reply.... but no new posts 

 

I looked at your profile and permissions, which looks fine. Any weird browser/settings you're using maybe?

----------

## tengu

hm, firefox... simply firefox :/

I have a squid-cache, but... why am I able to post new topics in other parts, and not this one?

I have no error, I'm just redirected to index page -.-

----------

## tengu

I tried to remove all my cookies, but nothing to do : I just cannot post a new topic in this section...

will try to create a new user... who knows, phpbb is... well.. no comment -.-

----------

## tengu

Well.. I stopped squid, and no problem anymore. Should maybe check rules.

Strange thing is : it's only this part... -.-' any idea ?

----------

